# Anubias Nana(s)



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the Anubias Nana Petites I had several years ago and am looking for repacements.
I noticed Asian's marketing Anubias Barteri Nana as well, but they appear to be the same.

regular Barteri's have that nice ribbing texture on each leaf,
while Petite leaves are simple flat - so what's going on here?

Are the Asians marketing the same plant two different ways?
is there any real distinction between them? please help.

do a title only search for "anubias nana" on ebaY
and you'll see why I'm confused and skeptcal.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Anubias+nana

_please don't turn this thread into a debate over;
buying on ebay, buying/shipping from overseas, etc.
all I want to know are they 2 plants with no distinction
between them, or the same plant marketed two ways._

*are there other short nano-tank scale leaf plants to consider?*

_those are Nana Petites in my signature below;_


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi spypet,

At GSAS we have members who all offer the following, all are different:

Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i found this...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/55436-two-kinds-anubias-petite.html
well i have a friend who bought some on ebay and i looked at his tank a couple days ago and asked him about the anubias. 
the leaves were mostly flat but there was SOME texture, so it was slightly ribbed, not flat like paper but still a bit ribbed. it looks like this.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=37&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:40&biw=1680&bih=963
so i guess it is barteri var. nana


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

and are you sure they're marketing anubias barteri nana as the same as anubias nana petite? i'm pretty sure they are marketing them as different plants. 
honestly i'm not going to lie, but i've bought anubias marbled from goaqua just because it seemed to be an interesting plant and i couldn't find anyone in the US selling it. it came clean but i did a bleach dip anyways. it's been growing well in my aquarium.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with all the posts above especially the ones which has been clearly defined by Seattle_Aquarist. I was looking at the Ebay link specified. To confuse you further, some of them use the name, "Anubias Nana Mini". I believe the correct species should be Anubias Nana Petite. Some of them may have confused about the species. The price of the two species make a significant difference in my country. Petite is more expensive. I hope nobody is trying to be dishonest in Ebay. It's a bit hard to judge the size of the plants based on the photos in order to identify whether they're petite or not.


----------

